# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الفنادق المطلة على الحرم المكي الشريف

## أبو الجواهر

يسرني أعزائي السائحين أن أقدم لكم باقة من الفنادق المطلة على الحرم الشريف ، مع شرح موجز عن عدد الغرف وتوفر مواقف السيارات و خدمات الإنترنت ، مع الاستشهاد ببعض الصور الرائعة لإطلالة الفنادق على المسجد الحرام والكعبة الشريفة.    مجموعة فنادق أبراج البيت   قصر مكة رافلز     214 غرفة الوصول الساعة 16:00 و المغادرة الساعة 12:00 يتوفر موقف عام للسيارات في الموقع (يُطلب الحجز المسبق) وقد تنطبق عليه رسوم إضافية. واي فاي بتكلفة 20 ريال في الساعة و 90 ريال لليوم   ساعة مكة فيرمونت   858 غرفة الوصول الساعة 17:00 و المغادرة الساعة 12:00 لا تتوفر مواقف للسيارات واي فاي مجاني   هاجر موفنبيك   1204 غرفة الوصول الساعة 17:00 و المغادرة الساعة 12:00 تكلفة الموقف 200 ريال لليوم (لا توجد خدمة حجز مسبق) واي فاي في الأماكن العامة مجاناً      400 غرفة الوصول الساعة 16:00 و المغادرة الساعة 14:00 تكلفة الموقف 200 ريال لليوم (يطلب حجز مسبق) واي فاي برسوم خدمة   بولمان زمزم جراند   1315 غرفة الوصول الساعة 17:00 و المغادرة الساعة 12:00 تكلفة المواقف 250 ريال لليوم (لا توجد خدمة حجز مسبق) واي فاي في الأماكن العامة بتكلفة 20 ريال للساعة    سويس هوتيل مكة    1487 غرفة الوصول الساعة 14:00 و المغادرة الساعة 12:00 مواقف مجانية واي فاي مجاني   فنادق برج الصفوة  دار الغفران     324 غرفة الوصول الساعة 16:00 و المغادرة الساعة 14:00 يتوفر موقف عام للسيارات في الموقع (يُطلب الحجز المسبق) لقاء رسوم إضافية واي فاي مجاني    رويال دار الإيمان   810 غرفة الوصول الساعة 16:00 و المغادرة الساعة 14:00 لا تتوفر مواقف واي فاي برسوم  الصفوة رويال أوركيد   471 غرفة الوصول الساعة 16:00 و المغادرة الساعة 12:00 يتوفر موقف خاص للسيارات في الموقع (الحجزغير ممكن) لقاء رسوم إضافية. واي فاي مجاني   فنادق ذات مبانِ مستقلة فندق مكة هيلتون و أبراج هيلتون   700 غرفة للفندق و 600 غرفة للأبراج الوصول الساعة 15:00 و المغادرة الساعة 11:00 (إستقبال الفندق يقع قبل دخول المواقف في حين يقع إستقبال الأبراج داخل المواقف) يتوفر موقف خاص للسيارات في الموقع (لا يُطلب الحجز المسبق) لقاء رسوم إضافية. واي فاي بتكلفة 40 ريال للأماكن العامة و 50 ريال للغرف   دار التوحيد انتركونتيننتال   600 غرفة الوصول الساعة 16:00 و المغادرة الساعة 12:00 يتوفر موقف مجاني و خاص للسيارت في الموقع (يُطلب الحجز المسبق). واي فاي وانترنت سلكي مجاني       المصدر : حجزك

----------


## محمددين

جميل ولقد سكنت في فندق سويس أوتيل وهو احد ابراج البيت وكان فندق مميز وسعر معقول وبالنسبه للفنادق المطله في المدينة المنورة هناك فندق جميل اسمه الاوبروي وفندق دار التقوي سكنت فيه وبالنسبه الفنادق المطله علي الحرم في المدينة هذا المقال ايضا يوضح كافة التفاصيل الخاصه بهذا الفنادق أضغط للأطلاع للاطلاع علي تفاصيل الفنادق المطله في المدينة المنورة  .
وانا اتصح بفندق دار التقوي لأنه قريب من باب النساء ومن باب الرجال ايضا فيسهل علي كبار السن الزياره .
تحياتي لكم

----------

